
Ask HN: Shall I leave my job during trial period or 2 month after trial period? - buzzwr
I am thinking to resign in my current company. Things are not working out. Should I leave during my trial period or after 2 months of my trial period is still okay?<p>I want to leave after 2 months just to finish my 6 months and get enough time to find new job.
======
itronitron
You can leave any time you want. Many things to consider, if you are not a
trust fund kid then I'd stick it out until you find another job. If you are on
the fence at the end of your trial period then having a direct conversation
with your manager might help them better define the position to your
interests. In my experience, employers that have a six month trial period have
a hard time hiring, and therefore firing, people so they may be motivated to
make it a better fit for you.

------
lm28469
Depending on where you live / which industry you work in you should be careful
about these kind of moves. It's legal but sometimes the world is a very small
place and you might lose future opportunities because boss #1 didn't like what
you did and told boss #2.

~~~
itronitron
The point of a long trial period is that it gives both employer and employee
an opportunity to exit with no fault.

~~~
lm28469
I might have misinterpreted op. I thought it was "leaving now" VS "leaving 2
months after the end of the trial period".

But yeah, as long as it's in the trial period there is no issue.

